# STUDIO e.l.f. - My elfin haul w/swatches!



## NaturalSister19 (Feb 25, 2010)

STUDIO e.l.f.







I ordered a small amount of STUDIO e.l.f. products by mail & wanted to share what I bought. These are new e.l.f. products for me as I had never ordered any of the STUDIO line. Order total including shipping was $39.85 US.

Order as they appear on *swatch*:

1) Mineral Infused Face Primer $6
2) Eye Brow Kit in Medium $3 *brow wax, brow powder*
3) Eyeliner & Shadow Stick in Black/Smoke $3 *Smoke E/S, Black eye liner*
4) Cream Eyeliner $3 *Black*
5) Creme Eyeliner $3 *Ivory*
6) Waterproof Eyeliner Pen $1 *Black* (not from STUDIO line)
7) 2 in 1 Conditioning Gloss *Supermodel*
8) Makeup Remover Cleansing Cloths $3 (see photo)
9) Small Angle Brush (see photo)

Reviews & ratings: 0 = Skip it! 5=Take it or leave it! 10=GET IT NOW!

1) Nice dupe for Smashbox Photo Finish. Goes on smooth, performed well under my Studio Fix powder. Rating > 10
2) Very nice powder & wax set. Wax holds brows in place nicely. Powder is smooth & nicely pigmented. Rating > 10
3) Color pay-off on both is VERY nice. Black liner is really intense, but tends to smear. Shadow side goes on smooth, beautiful charcoal grey (like M A C Knight Divine) but tends to crease though well primed. Rating > 5
4) Now these I LOVE! The Black is very intense & glides on smoothly. After it set, it would not budge even when I rubbed firmly. Had a time removing it (see Remover cloths review) This liner is amazing! Rating > 10
5) Same as liner above. The Ivory is very creamy and goes on nicely. Nice pay-off and dried to a very long-lasting eyeliner. Rating > 10
6) I usually don't like the pen-type liners but this one is a winner, especially for the price. Very intense black with a nice consistency & dries to a long-lasting eyeliner. Love this thing! Rating > 10
7) Very impressed by this gloss. Nice shimmer, (not glittery) wet-look high gloss shine- yet not sticky. Feels very nice on the lips. I will get more colors of these. Rating > 10
8) The softest makeup remover cloth I have EVER used. Pleasant, mild scent, nice & moist. Removed face, cheek & lip products very well. Removes most eye products very well, except for the STUDIO e.l.f. Cream Liner! Also, did not irritate but left my contact lenses cloudy for a bit. Rating > 5
9) Well, based on this one I WILL BE ORDERING ALL OF THE STUDIO e.l.f. BRUSHES! It is very well made, feels nice & sturdy. Very precisely formed & cut Taklon fibers lends to a clean, crisp eye line. LOVE! Rating > 10

To conclude, I am extremely happy with Eyes, Lips, Face's products. This STUDIO Line seems to be a real winner!!!

Makeup and Cosmetics | Shop Eyes Lips Face


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the ELF studio brushes very soft and cheap!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

i ordered the cream eye liner in ivory also and i know mine is botched. It has the consistency of a mousse eyeshadow. I also own one in the brown and that is like a regular eyeliner...however its nice to brighten the inner corners of my eyes


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice "elfin" haul! Love the way you set up your swatches.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice haul


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely haul!
I've ordered some of the studio line stuff and have been extremely impressed so far!


----------

